# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  EDAR de La Puebla de Arganzón

## Jonasino

> Treviño / Nuevos servicios
> La Junta ahorrará más de 200.000 euros en la depuradora de La Puebla
> G.A.T. / Miranda - sábado, 31 de enero de 2015
> 
> 
> Se ha cerrado el proceso de licitación de una obra de 770.000 euros en el que se han presentado bajas económicas superiores al 30%
> 
> La Puebla de Arganzón está más cerca de poder tener su depuradora de aguas residuales (EDAR), equipamiento medioambiental que persigue desde hace años para frenar las deficiencias de depuración que tiene el municipio. La Junta de Castilla y León, a través de la sociedad pública Somacyl, ha cerrado el proceso licitador, y se espera que en breves fechas anuncie la adjudicación de las obras.
> De momento se analizan las propuestas presentadas al contrato, que han sido ocho en total, con precios de licitación que aportan bajas económicas de más del 30% sobre el precio de licitación, que fue de 776.769 (IVA incluido).
> ...


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...uradora/puebla

----------

